# How to benefit the benefactor?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

So the benefactor prove the receiver from his or her creative function to the receivers dual-searching function. Which is what we ultimately want, according to theory, to receive dual-searching function stuffs. But how does the receiver benefit the benefactor, or does he or she not with the functions?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

The receiver's Lead function triggers the Mobilising function of the Benefactor.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> The receiver's Lead function benefits the Mobilising function of the Benefactor.


Is this something that is highly attractive for the benefactor or just something sweet. The dynamics is that the benefactor give more then he receives?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Is this something that is highly attractive for the benefactor or just something sweet. The dynamics is that the benefactor give more then he receives?


It would be somewhat similar to a one-way form of activity relations. The receiver's lead function will inspire/elate the benefactor. Whereas the benefactor's lead function is boring to the receiver; they are only interested in the creative function of the benefactor.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> It would be somewhat similar to a one-way form of activity relations. The receiver's lead function will inspire/elate the benefactor. Whereas the benefactor's lead function is boring to the receiver; they are only interested in the creative function of the benefactor.


It sounds that the benefactor would benefit the most. If the receivers main function is constantly feeding the benefactors mobilising function while the benefactor only at times with the creative function feed the receivers dual-searching function. Or is the need the gain dual-searching so much more valuable then the mobilising function? 

So, benefactor->receiver is semi-dual like and 
receiver->benefactor activation-relations like?


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

That's why it's an asymmetrical intertype relation. Cognitively speaking, it will always be somewhat one-sided, albeit it can reach some stability of course.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

The benefactor will always "understand" the receiver and help person on this level (semi-duality). The receiver will be able to wake up/activate the benefactor? Is this true? ;p


----------

